# Lets see your console..



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I have always been interested in peoples console set ups. whether it be the grabrail 'poor mans console', glass console, whatever. everyone has different set ups that work well for them and i like lookin at them to get ideas and just to see different set ups. and yes, this was a bit inspired by the 'lets see your platform' thread 

i'll start


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

OSWLD, I think your boat intimidates me


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> OSWLD, I think your boat intimidates me


ahh no way man  i just want to see some set ups


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do I suddenly feel the urge for vanilla ice cream?


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks tippy. Glad you started this post I was just about to ask about grab rails.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I use the same switch panel as you and like it alot so far, u can see my console on the "other site" under birth of the pole position. i still cant figure out how to post pics here.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

youve got more stuff on your console than i do on my flats skiff! But seriously, I like that everything is right in front of you.... I will try and get a couple pics from Hewes


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's mine from 30 years ago. Everything at my finger tips. Ordered a wing console from Dolphin Boats and adapted it to my 1956 Challenger round chine. I rigged everything by myself in my carport.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet ByFly, i'm into it


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would like to get Minn Kota Tabs some day. I think it would go somewhere above the tach.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

El Pescador, well done and shiny. I like it! Is that a 1947 Hudson steering wheel? Just kidding.


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of my console.  It's 24" wide to give you a idea,  I have starboard on top to mount things to and for a windshield which I plan on adding I just need to put it together.


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Just finished over hauling the classic. Here's the cockpit.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

LT15 Gheenoe with my mahogany console.  (presently at Custom Gheenoe) I'm working on a new console for the LT25 I replaced it with.  I will provide pictures of the new one soon.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Very, very nice. A lot of class there


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> Just finished over hauling the classic. Here's the cockpit.


Do you have any more pics of houw you mounted your electronics, I have a similar setup and I'm struggling to find the perfect spot to mount my GPS, water psi gauge, and tiny tach.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Here's mine from 30 years ago. Everything at my finger tips. Ordered a wing console from Dolphin Boats and adapted it to my 1956 Challenger round chine. I rigged everything by myself in my carport.


I like what you did with that old MerControls. Cool Idea but a pain when those cams wear out.


----------

